# Taming Dawn and Finch



## DusktoDawn (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello! I'm new at this, I recently got two budgies both less then a year old and they've only been with me for 3 days so far. I know that you're supposed to give the birds at least 5-7 days to adjust to their new environment. Of course, the first day I let them relax and get adjusted. The second day I slowly changed their food and water dishes, as well as sticking my hand in their cage for about 5-10 minutes, Finch was quite scared but Dawn was eyeballing my hand which I took as a good sign. Just today I did the same as yesterday with changing their dishes, this time I put millet in the palm of my hand and Dawn was quick to eat. Then I tried seeds, she had no problem, at one point she put her leg on my hand. I believe I'm making good progress, though whenever I move my hand to re-arrange positions she shimmies away. She does come back if I keep my hand still. I would just like to know if I'm taking this too fast and if this is the usual reaction that new keets give. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :green pied:

-Sam


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Sam and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm glad that Dawn and Finch are settling in well--those are lovely names and they sound like very sweet little birds  

I do agree--at least a week for them to settle in, two weeks is best. During that time, speaking to them softly, reading to them a few times a day and just sitting by their cage helps to get them acquainted with your presence and voice helps, too. 

Based on the progress you've made, I believe you can keep leaving your hand in the cage a little bit, without moving it, as you're changing things in the cage. Feeding millet is a bit too fast so far, because even if she'll willingly eat it, many budgies act very submissive and complacent for the first few days because they're terrified. 

So I would take a tiny step back--keep doing what you're doing, but focus more on them getting to know you before you move your hand any closer or offer food :thumbsup: This ensures the bond you build with them will be a strong one 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care and practices  If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

I hope to see you around and we'd love to meet Dawn and Finch when you have time! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## DusktoDawn (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! Really helped (especially the millet bit) I will now take my time with them. Thanks again!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  Keep us posted on their progress! If you'd like, you can even make a "Taming Journal" in that section of the forums to keep track on how they're doing :2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Sam and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Star has given you excellent advice. :thumbsup:
I hope you'll post some pictures of Dawn and Dusk soon. 
(We love hoto: pictures.)

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to TB :welcome:
Dawn & Finch sounds adorable! icturesplease:


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

As an intermediate step, I am finding it very helpful for Budgie to have a treat cup and get used to having me put something in it. "Oh, cool, hand movement in that area means I'm getting something good to eat!" Plus, if you want to give a treat for a specific reason (positive reinforcement of some behavior) and Budgie isn't ready to take it from your hand, you can put it in there (once Budgie has learned that it is the designated treat cup). I also have one budgie who was first willing to take millet from me when I held it over her treat cup. I then started offering it near there, but not in exactly the same place.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

:iagree:
I do something similar with my boys. I have a hollow ball that has segments that click together. Since it has holes all over it, it becomes a game of trying to get the treat out. They have learned to associate the colorful ball with treats.


----------

